# So What CO2 Equipment do I need?



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I need a simple cheap CO2 setup for a 56 gallon aquarium. I think I can buy co2 cylinders and refills in town, but i don't know what equipment I need to attach to the end of it.

I found this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-CO2-Re...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f081c59b6#ht_4900wt_925

So if I slap some CO2 resistant tubing to this and a diffuser in the aquarium is that enough?

Thanks for your help, wise ones.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Just saw these: http://www.beveragefactory.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=co2&categories_id=137

Are these all pretty decent? I just don't want to spend $90 on a Milwaukee.


----------



## supert (Jun 12, 2011)

I would suggest to invest in a more expensive regulator for a long run haul. Otherwise you will regret it when it break down.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The beverage factory regulators do not break down. I've used at least 5 of them for a long time. Some for 10 years now.

But you need to find your own needle valve. And find a way to attach it to the cheap regulator. By the time you spend the effort, time and money you will save maybe $20 compared to a ready-to-go regulator.

If you are looking to have a cheap aquascaping hobby I'm not your friend. Cheap is never a good idea in life anyway, but in this hobby it results in algae ridden tanks decorated with all sorts of ugly half-disfunctional equipment. As a result being cheap makes this hobby look bad.

--Nikolay


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

SuMo is a company that uses two of the regulators shown in the Beverage Factory link (a 642 MicroMatic and a 342 Classic Cornelius) with the very good 52-1-12 Ideal needle valve and with or without a good solenoid: http://sumoregulator.com/

Also, there are some links around that show how to build your own regulator assembly and save some money. Here is one that will give you an idea about how simple it really is. Do note that the solenoid and the needle valve used in this build has fallen out of favor by some people.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I just bought this one: 
http://www.amazon.com/CO2-Adjustabl...9I8U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308967175&sr=8-2

Which I believe is the full Milwaukee setup. Now I've just got to wait for it to get here. I've already got my paintball adapter and cylinder with CO2 as well as a glass diffuser. I'm so excited!!!! I think a re-scaping is in order.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I got my Milwaukee today, but now I realize I need some way to rotate the bubble counter. It's current parallel to the ground and it needs to be perpendicular to the ground. I think it's fixed in place though. Can I buy an elbow pipe or something to attach to the regulator. Any suggestions?


----------



## l00t (May 14, 2009)

You can find them at most hardware stores or your gas supply store (Home depot, Lowes, Roberts Oxygen) or welding supply.
You are generally looking for NPT fittings over the internet.
Say if you go to Home Depot or Lowes, find where they keep the fridge tubbing ( vinyl tubbing for water for the ice maker) and it's beside it. 
The packs are from the "Watts" company and they won't say "NPT" on them but "MIP" for male fittings or "FIP" for female fittings, normally you will be looking for an 1/8" or 1/4" fittings, just to make sure take the bubblecounter with you and match it up at the store so you are sure.
Hope it helps and best of luck


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Thank you for the tip, I was hoping it'd be available at Lowes so I don't have to order it online and wait again! It's actually got to connect to the regulator before the bubble counter. I think this might be the piece I need.


----------



## l00t (May 14, 2009)

I highly doubt it is 1/2", normally bubble counters are 1/8" and the the rest of the fittings are 1/8" or 1/4" anyways, it won't hurt taking the regulator to the store.

I only mentioned lowes cause I know how we like to play with our toys right away... besides I had some fittings missing on my last build too and that is how I got them


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

Well, the MIP/FIP from Lowe's didn't work. Apparently the threading is different. I'm going to try an NPT fitting from Homebrewing.org.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Mip fip are iron pipe threads and are not compatible with npt male or female. 

Jim


----------

